# NEED your HELP!



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2008)

I am building a Training Support Package for combat rifle training, which I will be submitting to 1st Army TF-SARG when I return from my current deployment. The reason for me building this TSP, is that I have long thought the US Army Rifle Marksmanship FM simply sucked! It is good for BCT or getting a basic idea on the basics, but simply doesn’t go in to depth of the fine-tuning and muscle memory training needed.

My goal is to summit this new TSP to TF-SARG in the hope that they will run a test period and offer the training to deploying service members as an add on to the current training. It would not replace the basic PMI, Group and Zero, Qualification, or other NBC, Night fire, SRM reflexive fire training. It would simply add to the individual weapons training.

*Course overview:*

This course will be added to current training, meaning the student would have already grouped/ zeroed and qualified prior to attending. This course will be 3 day in length or 24 hours, 4 hours of classroom lecture and demonstration. Followed by 4 hours of practical exercise and muscle memory training. Then finely 2 full 8-hour days of life fire range training, where students will fire 300 to 400 rounds. 


*Course Objective:*

By the end of this course, the student will understand and be able too employ their individual M16/ M4 rifle in a stressful, combat type environment with accuracy. The student will be able to function his/ her rifle, maximizing the rifles potential. The student will be able to accurately engage threats from unusual positions, while moving and while under physical and mental stress…

*Course Learning Objectives:*

*1. Safety & Clearing (broken down like a shot gun with real world examples)*

This will cover safety and clearing during day and night operation, how to check your weapons. How to ensure your muzzle is being orientated in safe areas. Maintaining weapon safety on a battlefield. This will be done very in-depth.

*2. Loading & Reloading (to include Combat and Tactical Reloads)*

Covering all the ends in outs, styles and basic concepts. Enforced into muscle memory through heavy reputations, induced stoppages and low round counts per magazines. 

*3. Correcting a stoppage (In depth in all forms and how to reduce them)*

Getting more in-depth and a first hand look at each type of stoppage, covering how to clear each stoppage and building an assessment before action mind set.

*4. Equipment & Accessories (how to set up gear to maximize functioning)*

How to use magazine pouches to speed up magazine changes, how to set up gear for maximum move ability, testing gear in positions with magazine changes in all positions, and the proper use of a combat sling. 

*5. Human body & Kill box (where to hit to achieve a kill)*

Getting a down and dirty on how the body functions and what will make it stop, where to hit to achieve a stop or kill, frontal side and backwards looking of a target.

*6. Grip, Stance & Position (building a vice, fighters stance, and common. uncommon positions)*

How to build a lock in with gear on, making a vice, learning to maintain the vice in all positions, covering the boxer/ fighter stance

*7. Moving & Reacting (Moving while firing along with reactionary firing)*

Understanding proper movement, only moving as fast as you can accurately shoot, reactionary time, and action vz. Reaction, muscle memory and how it applies to the reactionary time.

*8. Fighting out of an attack (Building a fighter mentality, what ever it takes)*

Pushing the aggressive nature, closing the distance to achieve quality hit, fighting to a better position to shoot from, and how to achieve affective fire superiority at close range.


All lessons would be referenced to combat lessons learned and or documented research. This course would also have muscle memory physical training added to all portions of mechanical and fundamental skill sets.


*So here is where I need the help!*

I need any documentation _and/or_ comments to help perfect this course, anything and everything. Feel free to rip it apart! What needs to be taken away or added as a training objective? Altering the course over view, course objective or key objectives. What should be focused on and what should be taken out. Anything you can see that may help!


I want this to be a new standard in how we prepare our soldiers for war. I want it to be the best and brightest, through experience and knowledge. This is not another “wow look at my new course” type thing, but something that can bring our service on a higher playing field. That is why I am asking for your help, your experience and knowledge, and your criticisms…


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 26, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

